# drink plenty of water



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

ive started drinking loads of water i know this is good for flushing my liver but are there any other benefits to this.....like maybe helping me add mass hope this doesnt sound too much of a daft question..... would anyone agree with me that you get better pumps the more water you drink while training maybe its just me eh...  can you drink too much or is more better?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Ive never noticed myself, but one of my main lapses is not drinking enough water and far too much coffee!

Must drink more water.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Drinking plenty of water is a good idea.

It will affect gains. If you are properly hydrated, you will be able to train better, and therefore have better gains.

Drinking too much can harm you, but you really have to go some to do that lol.


----------



## Angel (Feb 24, 2006)

Is it me or trying to get through 2 litres of water a day tough?? And by tough i mean by the amount of times i have to keep getting up and going to the toilet! I've tried playing the game of waiting to the point just before my bladder explodes but its like i have the bladder size of a 2 year old! If i have to go once more this morning i will convert my chair to a commode!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i drink btween 8-10 litres a day i love it.......  





Angel said:


> Is it me or trying to get through 2 litres of water a day tough?? And by tough i mean by the amount of times i have to keep getting up and going to the toilet! I've tried playing the game of waiting to the point just before my bladder explodes but its like i have the bladder size of a 2 year old! If i have to go once more this morning i will convert my chair to a commode!!


----------



## Angel (Feb 24, 2006)

8 - 10 litres?? 

I think that maybe excessive sponge! :crazy:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that it excessive i should think....i drink 2-3 easy every day and i find my skin is much cleaner as is my hair...i feel more energetic and it does effect muscle gains. Importance of water is very underestimated,

Unc...you drink milk on top of this?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

Killerkeane said:


> that it excessive i should think....i drink 2-3 easy every day and i find my skin is much cleaner as is my hair...i feel more energetic and it does effect muscle gains. Importance of water is very underestimated,
> 
> Unc...you drink milk on top of this?


about half a pint on a morning with my protien and the same on an evening always drank loads of water since being a little sprog!


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> ive started drinking loads of water i know this is good for flushing my liver but are there any other benefits to this.....like maybe helping me add mass hope this doesnt sound too much of a daft question..... would anyone agree with me that you get better pumps the more water you drink while training maybe its just me eh...  can you drink too much or is more better?


Drinking water will flush out your kidneys NOT your liver, you will need Milk Thistle or Liv 52 for that. (i have some good links to buy online if you want them). I aim to drink between 3-4litres aday everyday if im ON or not....


----------



## Johnny bravo (Nov 1, 2005)

I drink about 5 or 6 litres a day sometimes more.

The more I drink the thirstier I am.

I'm not constantly peeing though the body gets used to it after a while


----------



## Lord Lucan (Feb 22, 2006)

if you want to flush your liver you need to drink stuff with loads of anti-oxidants (and also eat them) such as crandberries, blueberries, blackberries, even strawberries contain them but the best thing for it is white tea (from the very tip of a tea tree) it is available in most health shops but that flushes your entire body and if you cant get any white tea then green tea does the same but you need to drink at least 2-3 cups a day try drinking plenty off white or green tea and eating berries(or having them in juices) and see how that works for flushing out your liver

btw ppl it takes 5 gallons of water without moving or going the toillet to kill you


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If you want a gallblader cleanse which could help the liver go here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6277&highlight=liver+flush

I also think 8-10 litres a day is too much.

Some marathon runners have died from too much water.


----------

